# HTML - Tabellen oder doch andere Elemente benutzen



## son gohan (11. September 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe frueher gelernt das man das Layout der Website nicht mit Tabellen gestalten sollte und dann habe ich mir auch direkt angewoehnt im Prinzip gar nichts mehr mit Tabellen zu gestalten, auch wenn ich manchmal sowas wie Listen oder Tabellen erstellen will.

Ich benutze dann oft CSS und float Befehle um alles zu designen damit es aussieht wie Tabellen. Aber manchmal ist das auch etwas aufwendig.

Wie macht ihr das, benutzt ihr Tabellen oder macht ihr auch lieber alles ohne?


----------



## sheel (11. September 2013)

Hi

table gibt es ja genau für Tabellen, also warum nicht verwenden?
Keiner sagt, dass table generell schlecht wäre.


----------



## son gohan (11. September 2013)

ja stimmt eigentlich. Ich hatte frueher irgendwie viel herum gelesen und kam dann auf die idee keine tabellen mehr benutzen, aber manchmal hat man so komplizierte sachen zu bauen das es ohne tabelle nur umstaendlicher ist.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (11. September 2013)

Hi,

man soll Tabellen nicht für Layouts verwenden, dafür sind die nicht da. Der Hintergrund ist, dass die Wartbarkeit von solchen Seite gleich Null ist, vorallem wenn am Design dann später mal "Kleinigkeiten" geändert werden müssen. Auch die unterschiedliche Darstellung zwischen den Browsern spielt da eine Rolle, da man Tabellen nicht so einfach formatieren kann.

Für die rein tabellarische Darstellung von Daten sind Tabellen natürlich weiterhin die richtige (und imho sogar einzige) Wahl.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. September 2013)

Hi,
als kurze Stichworte mit dennen du mal etwas im Netz recherchieren solltest ist Webseiten und Semantik.
Tabellen haben ja eine ganz klare Funktion und nach dieser darfst du auch noch Tabellen verwenden nur halt eben nicht mehr als Webseitengrundgerüst.

Viele Grüße


----------



## son gohan (12. September 2013)

Danke fuer eure Infos zu dem Thema. Ich benutze in Zukunft auch wieder Tabellen an Stellen wo es past, das wird auch einfacher zu bauen sein als ueber Umwege.


----------

